# Narrowing search help?



## suziquzie (Dec 27, 2007)

Is there a way to narrow searches on this board?

I was looking for a thread I read a few weeks ago, someone had posted a link to a website with free calandars to print. 

I type calender in the search and get a whole bunch of threads that may accidently have the word calandar in it. 

I think if you could narrow searches a bit better there wouldn't be so many reapating threads. 

Just a thought, unless I'm dumb and just can't figure out how to "thin the herd"


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2007)

I happened to remember the thread was started by *amy* so I did an advanced search on threads started by her. Here it is.

Using Advanced Search, you can narrow things done quite a bit.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you very much. 
I'll have to keep playing with my searches.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 27, 2007)

Go to Google's Advanced search page.

Enter whatever search terms you like.

On the DOMAIN line, enter www.discusscooking.com

Google will only return results from here.

Gives you MUCH more control than the search here.


----------



## Rom (Dec 27, 2007)

Not sure if you still need it but dateandtime.com.


----------

